# Nato advice



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Howdy y'all, i recently tried to get a nato 18mm on my rlt 29 but it wpuld not fit between the bar and the watch case.

Has anybody encountered similar issue on there watch? And how did they overcome it?

Cheers

Also sorry noob question but my spelling is terrible how can you go back and edit a post?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Custom made straps :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Thinner NATO. Try Phoenix.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Vintage style military canvas should do the trick,










They're around £25 Inc post from the states.



horologicallyChallenged said:


> Howdy y'all, i recently tried to get a nato 18mm on my rlt 29 but it wpuld not fit between the bar and the watch case.
> 
> Has anybody encountered similar issue on there watch? And how did they overcome it?
> 
> ...


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> Custom made straps :thumbsup:


 I wouldnt be against it do you have any recommendations?



it'salivejim said:


> Thinner NATO. Try Phoenix.


 These arent too expensive either, do yiu find there is much variation in the thickness of natos then?



WRENCH said:


> Vintage style military canvas should do the trick,
> 
> 
> 
> They're around £25 Inc post from the states.


 These look pretty funky, whats the company called?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I use Steveo straps or Martu leather


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

horologicallyChallenged said:


> I wouldnt be against it do you have any recommendations?
> 
> These arent too expensive either, do yiu find there is much variation in the thickness of natos then?
> 
> These look pretty funky, whats the company called?


 I've got the info elsewhere, I'll get back to you with it.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

There's loads of variation in NATOs.

Those canvas ones will probably be too thick if you can't even get an ordinary NATO to fit through the gap.

Phoenix are the thinnest I've ever used.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@horologicallyChallenged Here's the link for the canvas straps

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WWII-Canvas-1pc-NATO-RAF-Military-Army-drab-XL-watch-band-strap-IW-SUISSE-USA/181773860451?hash=item2a5290fe63:m:mdLYS-aDcGd9sP5Cpg00vcw



it'salivejim said:


> Those﻿ canvas ones will probably be too thick if you can't even get an ordinary NATO to fit through ﻿the gap.﻿﻿


 They are easy to fit as they are not threaded through as a modern NATO, fitted as per a normal two piece strap as the strap lugs are stitched on to the one piece back, and the canvas is thin compared to any other proper canvas NATO I've owned.










anyway, don't blame me if it doesn't fit, it's only a suggestion, and way cheaper than a Kobold (now retailing @ $90 plus post) for the same quality.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> @horologicallyChallenged Here's the link for the canvas straps
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WWII-Canvas-1pc-NATO-RAF-Military-Army-drab-XL-watch-band-strap-IW-SUISSE-USA/181773860451?hash=item2a5290fe63:m:mdLYS-aDcGd9sP5Cpg00vcw
> 
> ...


 I see - like a Gas Gas Bones type of fit. I hadn't spotted that before. I quite like them


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

it'salivejim said:


> There's loads of variation in NATOs.
> 
> Those canvas ones will probably be too thick if you can't even get an ordinary NATO to fit through the gap.
> 
> Phoenix are the thinnest I've ever used.


 Reasonably priced too ill definitely order one of these up



WRENCH said:


> @horologicallyChallenged Here's the link for the canvas straps
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WWII-Canvas-1pc-NATO-RAF-Military-Army-drab-XL-watch-band-strap-IW-SUISSE-USA/181773860451?hash=item2a5290fe63:m:mdLYS-aDcGd9sP5Cpg00vcw
> 
> ...


 These are great, well worth a look thank you



Bonzodog said:


> I use Steveo straps or Martu leather


 Sorry i probably should have stipulated no leather, the natos look great but a little chunky for me unfortunately


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Does the intended watch have fat spring bars? If it does, a thinner spring bar may be the solution.

(The 1.2MM to 1.5MM thick NATO straps have worked for my limited applications.)


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

In my experience, the cheaper the nato strap the thinner the material. Try the cheapest strap you can find.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Solar Pilgrim said:


> In my experience, the cheaper the nato strap the thinner the material. Try the cheapest strap you can find.


 Cheapest NATO I found that looked good was one from a Chinese e-Bay vendor -- USD 2.95 delivered. (Longevity remains to be seen).


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> Does the intended watch have fat spring bars? If it does, a thinner spring bar may be the solution.
> 
> (The 1.2MM to 1.5MM thick NATO straps have worked for my limited applications.)


 Curved spring bars may also be a solution on NATO straps too thick to fit between the spring bar and case. Worked for me on fitting a Haveston strap to a Eco-Drive BM7100-59E. Caution: With curved spring bars mounted, the watch may slide off thinner NATO straps when mounting/using.


----------

